# Seachem Prime yes or no?



## Mark Barron (9 Jan 2017)

Getting different views on this product, 1 shop says it's good and 2 shops say it strips water too much, opinions please as now I'm just confused?


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (9 Jan 2017)

"Strips water too much"

What do they mean by that, precisely? And if they can't explain, ignore the advice.


----------



## Mark Barron (9 Jan 2017)

Would you recommend it as a good thing to use after each water change?


----------



## Mark Barron (9 Jan 2017)

Some said they think it is too harsh


----------



## MirandaB (9 Jan 2017)

Not sure how the removal of toxic components in tapwater can be considered too harsh lol more likely the shops who are saying that know damn well how economical the stuff is so they're not going to be getting as much of your money as they'd like


----------



## Mark Barron (9 Jan 2017)

Thanks


----------



## three-fingers (9 Jan 2017)

It's the same as any other water conditioner, but much more concentrated and doesn't have added marketing rubbish like _Aloe vera_ or anything else that could interfere with certain chemical media such as Purigen.

I'd agree they probably just don't like selling as it's so economical you'll be back less to buy dechlorinator lol.


----------



## mort (9 Jan 2017)

When I ran a lfs the most popular product by far was aquasafe. I couldn't fathom why but we laughed and said it was because it was blue. I used prime and told all the loyal customers about it. No one ever had a problem and i'd wager its saved millions of fish because of its ability to detoxify ammonia.


----------

